# Öffentliche Spiele, bitte um Erklärung



## lerav (15. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen ,

Ich habe gerade angefangen Diablo 3 zu spielen, und habe gesehen das es die Möglichkeit gibt ein öffentliches Spiel beizutreten.
Nun verstehe ich nicht ganz, was es damit aufsich hat. Ist es ein unabhängiges Spiel im Gegensatz zu den normalen Spiel?

Was ich bereits entdecken konnte ist das andere Spieler mit mir zusammen spielen, also ein Multiplayer.

Jetzt möchte ich euch bitten mir einmal zu erklären wie das genau abläuft. Mache ich dort Quests mit den anderen zusammen? Oder muss ich trotzdem meine Quests erledigen unabhängig von den anderen?
Wenn die anderen eine Aufgabe erledigen ist sie dann bei mir auch erledigt?

Levelt mein Character unabhängig vom Singleplayer, oder lvlt der Singleplayer Char dann auch auf?

Hat es irgendwelche Vor- bzw. Nachteile im Öffentlichen Modus zu spielen?

Was ratet ihr mir als Diablo Anfänger zu spielen? Den Single oder den Multiplayer?


Vielen lieben Dank

Lerav


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2012)

Es gibt keinen Singleplayer-Char in dem Sinn - Du bist immer online und Dein Char ist der gleiche egal ob Du allein oder mit anderen Leuten spielst. Das Spiel ist dabei auch gleich - nur einmal machst Du die Quests/haust Du die Monster halt allein und das andere Mal zusammen mit Mitspielern. Dabei werden die Gegner staerker wenn mehr Leute im Spiel sind.


----------



## lerav (15. Mai 2012)

OK, danke dir.

Und gibt es dann Z.B. irgendetwas das ich nur im öffentlichen Spiel erreichen kann, oder ist das egal


----------

